# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان ثبت نام بدون کنکور ازاد کی شد؟

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان

با کنکورش ک مشخصه
بدون کنکورش اصلا کی شروع میشه و کی تموم میشه؟

----------


## MehranWilson

اپ

----------

